# [Optimización]Windows XP + rapido que Gentoo/KDE?(abierto)

## kloro

Gentoo es una de las distribuciones de Linux más rapidas, potentes y estables que hay eso es indiscutible.

Pero estoy viendo que incluso así para mi gentoo con KDE es bastante más lento que Windows XP, una de las ventajas de Linux y sobretodo de Gentoo era su rapidez pero yo sinceramente no la estoy viendo   :Rolling Eyes:   :Sad: 

He hecho una pequeña comparativa al abrir programas en KDE y en WIndows XP justo cuando inicias (para que no esté cargado en ram)

PC:

-Pentium 4 3Ghz HT

-1024 ram

Gentoo (con prelink):

- Konsole : 4 segs

- Mozilla FireFox: 25 segs!   :Shocked: 

- Centro de Control: 5 segs

- Konqueror->Home: 2 segs

Windows XP:

- mozila firefox: 2 segs

- panel de control: 1 seg

- Mi PC: 1 seg

Vale que para el windows xp el unico programa q he utilizado es el firefox, (no he puesto más programas xq es lo q mas pueden llegar a abrir todos)

Alomejor es un problema mio pero tb utilicé SuSE/KDE y los segundos son parecidos... nose haber que me decís!

----------

## psm1984

Prueba este comando:

hdparm -t /dev/hda

y peganos el resultado (si no es hda pues cambialo al que sea).

PD: windows carga programas en memoria antes de abrirlos.

----------

## kloro

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:   12 MB in  3.06 seconds =   3.92 MB/sec

----------

## useche

Hola, bueno fijate a mi me pasa totalmente lo contrario. Para mi es una pesadilla cargar windows (solo lo uso para jugar  :Razz:  no tengo servicios). Solo con hacer el login a mi cuenta puedo ir a la cocina, tomarme algo y regresar y apenas esta terminando. En cambio con mi gentoo todo es rapido, a pesar de todas la carga de servicios que tengo (mail, apache, seti, y otras mas que no me acuerdo).

A mi me parece que windows puede llegar a ser un poco mas rapido que linux pero solo cuando se acaba de instalar. Seguramente no tardara en ponerse mas lento (2 meses aproximadamente), y hasta habra un momento que no sera factible usarlo.

----------

## psm1984

No tienes dma activo, eso es porque no has elegido la controladora correcta, primero prueba esto:

hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda

y te activara el dma, repite la prueba a ver los nuevos valores. Con un:

lspci | grep IDE

puedes saber que controladora llevas, y compilala en el kernel. Asi ya te debe arrancar bien con dma.

----------

## useche

Ahora por lo que veo, me parece que tu disco esta lento. Intenta hacer:

```
hdparm -d1 -c1 /dev/hda
```

e intenta otra vez:

```
hdparm -tT /dev/hda
```

y pega los resultados.

Tambien puedes volver a probar tu kde a ver   :Wink: 

----------

## kloro

uoo a subido al doble:

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:   20 MB in  3.18 seconds =   6.29 MB/sec

Eso ya es normal?

Mi disco duro es un barracuda 4 Ata 100 7200rpm

----------

## Sertinell

Creo qe normal no es. Esto es lo qe me da a mi con 5000 rpm

 *Quote:*   

> # hdparm -t /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> 
>  Timing buffer-cache reads:   740 MB in  2.01 seconds = 368.22 MB/sec
> ...

 

Parece qe yo si tengo activado el dma  :Very Happy: 

SaludosLast edited by Sertinell on Thu Jul 15, 2004 5:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## luisfeser

sigue siendo muy lento, algo tienes mal

Yo tengo un seagate ata 100 de 7200 (como el tuyo) y estos son los valores:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda:
> 
>  Timing buffered disk reads:  122 MB in  3.00 seconds =  40.66 MB/sec

 

PD: y este es mi nuevo SATA  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hde:
> 
>  Timing buffered disk reads:  166 MB in  3.04 seconds =  54.69 MB/sec

 

EDITO:

Has compilado en tu kernel el chipset de tu placa?

----------

## psm1984

¿has activado ya en el kernel la controladora?

----------

## kloro

psm1984 ahora voy a ver que puedo configurar en el kernel de mi HD

Luisefer que opciones as activado en el kernel respecto al disco duro?

----------

## luisfeser

No es nada especifico para el disco duro, sino para la controladora.

Haz como root un 

```
lspci
```

y busca algo donde ponga IDE, en mi caso:

 *Quote:*   

> IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE

 

Luego te vas al kernel y das a "device drivers" -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

lo dejas similar a esto (pero con tu chipset k te lo dice el lspci):

 *Quote:*   

> <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                                                                   x x  
> 
>   x x                                      <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support                                                       x x  
> 
>   x x                                      ---     Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives                                            x x  
> ...

 

Yo tengo lo de silicon tambien metido k es la controladora del SATA, pero la del IDE es la de AMD and Nvidia.

Ya verás como luego tu KDE vuela  :Wink: 

----------

## kloro

No hay ninguna opción para el mio   :Sad: 

lspci:

IDE INTERFACE: Intel corp 828001EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) Ultra ATA 100 storage controller

----------

## psm1984

Prueba con: Intel PIIXn chipsets support

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX:                

   This driver adds explicit support for Intel PIIX and ICH chips          

   and also for the Efar Victory66 (slc90e66) chip.  This allows           

   the kernel to change PIO, DMA and UDMA speeds and to configure          

   the chip to optimum performance.

----------

## nx12

Prueba compararlos dentro de media año sin reinstalar windows.  :Cool: 

----------

## kloro

 *Quote:*   

> Prueba compararlos dentro de media año sin reinstalar windows.

 

Jejej eso si   :Razz: 

han bajado bastante los segundos gracias a que funciona mi disco como tendria que funcionar:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ########################Kloro################################
> 
> /dev/hda:
> ...

 

Ahora ya es comparable con Windows jejej aun va un poco mas rapido windows pero bueno  :Crying or Very sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> PD: windows carga programas en memoria antes de abrirlos.

 

Es verdad? será x eso?

----------

## luisfeser

jeje, ahora si k te va bien, joder, como mi SATA  :Surprised: 

Y lo de windows es cierto. Si te fijas, linux cuando arranca apenas consume 50 - 70 megas de ram con las X y todo. Pero windows te chupa mas de 100 porque carga muchas cosas en memoria, como el explorer.

En KDE tambien puedes cargar el konqueror en memoria si kieres, con la opcion konqueror -preload (o algo asi). Tambien lo puedes buscar en el centro de control.

----------

## psm1984

Paso siguiente   :Twisted Evil:   (si no lo has hecho ya  :Razz: ): 

emerge prelink

prelink -a

 :Mad: 

----------

## kloro

Si jeje el prelink ya lo hice aunque no lo noté casi nada   :Confused: 

Hay algo más para que vaya más rapido? He leido algo de que la tarjeta grafica aporte en el proceso de carga de operaciones del escritorio aunque sea en 2D es cierto?

----------

## psm1984

El prelink depende de la aplicacion, en el openoffice se nota un mundo (de 45 seg a 15 aprox.), y con el mozilla tambien afecta. Recuerda hacer el prelinkado si has instalado mas aplicaciones despues, que si no no hace nada.

De lo del 2D no me suena nada. Una cosa que puedes probar es el openbox, un WM bastante ligero que no carga apenas nada, aunque luego con el superkaramba o similares lo puedes dejar bastante majo.

Mirate este post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=197983 , aunque supongo que ya lo has visto.

No te olvides de marcar en el kernel "Preemptible Kernel" (para que el kernel pueda ser interrumpido por otros procesos) y "Symmetric multi-processing support" para soportar el HT. 

En el make.conf viene esto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # MAKEOPTS provides extra options that may be passed to 'make' when a
> 
> #     program is compiled. Presently the only use is for specifying
> ...

 

Aqui no se si sera recomendable poner en tu caso 3 por el HT, eso lo tendrias que mirar o experimentar.

----------

## TieferFeld

Pon -j3. Tengo un colega con un HT y nos informamos, lo mejor es -j3. Va muy bien  :Smile: 

----------

## cnyx

como es eso de precargar konqueror? a mi me interesa bastante porque tengo un giga de ram y creo qeu vale la pena tenerlo cargado en memoria en el arranque.

Lo he buscado por el centro de control pero no lo encuentro. Soy bastante nuevo en kde.

Por cierto aun sin tener el dma activado los tiempos que sacas no son normales, yo tampoco lo tengo activo y el centro de control me tarda 1 segundo y el konsole cuando mas un par. Por supuesto sin tener nada cargado en memoria. Mi procesador es un pentiumM a 1.7Ghz y estoy flipando de ver como vuela kde respecto a gnome que es lo que usaba antes. Tambien es verdad que el kde lo tengo en FreeBSD y me han dicho que los escritorios rinden mejor en FreeBSD. Yo la verdad es que no lo se, me tendre que poner kde en gentoo para poder comparar.

saludos.

----------

## flaab_0n

Buenas, estoy emergiendo prelink por recomendacion de psm1xxx (lo siento tio tu nick es tope de raro). PAra que sirve # prelink -a ??

----------

## cnyx

mirate aqui, hice una especie de guia:

http://www.etno.org/eneas/gentoo/prelink/prelink1.php

un saludo.

----------

## psm1984

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> Buenas, estoy emergiendo prelink por recomendacion de psm1xxx (lo siento tio tu nick es tope de raro). PAra que sirve # prelink -a ??

 

x'D con lo normal que lo veo yo   :Razz: . Lo del prelink -a es para:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Prelink all binaries and dependant libraries found in  directory
> 
> hierarchies specified in /etc/prelink.conf.  Normally only bina-
> ...

 

mas informacion en:

man prelink

----------

## kloro

Nose... Incluso con todo esto.... toco mi gentoo y despues el 2.6 con 512 mb de ram de mi hermano con el XP y va mas rapido   :Shocked: ....

Aun hay algo que no me encaja, que mas factores pueden depender de la velocidad de carga de programas?

----------

## cnyx

buenas, pusiste el nombre de tu maquina en /etc/hostname ?

Recuerdo que a mi me iba muy lento antes de ponerlo.

Por cierto yo siempre he sido de gnome, pero ahora que estoy probando kde veo que es bastante mas rapido.

saludos.

----------

## kloro

Si lo tengo puesto...

jejejej pues si el KDE va mas rapido que el Gnome.....ya no me atrevo ni a probarlo xDD, no enserio, estoy muy contento con el KDE si no fuera x su velocidad   :Razz: 

----------

## el_Salmon

No se olviden de indicar los parámetros del hdparm en el fichero:

/etc/conf.d/hdparm

y de añadirlo al arranque:

```
rc-update add hdparm boot
```

A mi se me olvidó esto ultimo y me hice un pan con unas tortas   :Sad: 

----------

## Sertinell

umm. He hecho un man hdparm . pero no soy capaz de enterarme de nada. Como se debe configurar hdparm. No lo tengo activado  :Sad: 

Gracias

----------

## el_Salmon

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  He hecho un man hdparm . pero no soy capaz de enterarme de nada. Como se debe configurar hdparm. 

 

Por favor, lee el hilo entero y sigues sin enterarte de nada, echale un vistazo a este manual:

http://linuca.org/body.phtml?nIdNoticia=29

----------

## jza

otra razon porque windows es mas rapido es que windows tipicamented utiliza threads, mientras linux utiliza processes.  Con threads tienes mas velocidad pero es mas caro empezar threads y con el tiempo el sistema va poniendose mas lento. Con processes es mas caro empezar algo, pero es mejor para quando te gusta tener muchas cosas abiertas

----------

## voise

mmm me temo que esto no es asi

un thread no puede existir sin un proceso. Un thread no es más que un punto de ejecución adicional sobre un proceso ya existente con una copia privada de ciertas variables del proceso. Un proceso puede ser ejecutado en varios threads, pero el concepto de thread es inseparable del de proceso.

si windws es mas rápido que linux no es por motivo de eso, sino porque:

a) tiene buenos drivers, mejores que linux, y usan el hardware más eficientemente

b) es menos pesado que linux. 

Si tienes problemas con el hardware, tu linux irá de pena, el disco tendrá 1 mega por segundo de transferencia, la ram irá lenta, la swap será insufrible... cosa que no suele ocurrir con windows. 

En el caso en que tu hardware funcione bien, puedes probar a ver quien es mas rápido. Tienes dos opciones: llevar windows al nivel de linux o bajar linux al nivel de windows. En mi caso he optado por la segunda, tengo una gentoo con cuatro programas, los que mas uso,  pero puedes probar a ver qué pasa al revés. Instala en tu windows apache, mysql, postfix, cron... a ver que tal... yo puse una vez apache y el menu inico tardaba como 10 segundos en aparecer... y winamp sigue cortando la música cuando leo un mp3 de cd...

en definitiva, windows es mas rápido porque el hw funciona muy bien y porque, simplemente, al instalar un windows está prácticamente vacío. Empieza a meter servicios y,sobre todo, pasate unos cuantos meses sin formatear, a ver que ocurre jeje

----------

## Gentoosiastix

no puedo dar las razones, pero si comentar mi experiencia... mi PC- P-4 2.4 1 giga de ram 333 mhz  XP-pro en hda1==Gentoo hda8== Slackware hdb6

la carga de programas (inicio) del XP y Gentoo se decanta por poco a favor de Gentoo, la velocidad en abrir las aplicaciones, mas claramente a favor de Gentoo... esta ultima la actualizo a menudo (#emerge sync && emerge -u world) y nunca he tenido que "formatear y reinstalar" cosa que evidentemente con el XP si ha sucedido..  conforme pasa el tiempo (no mucho) notas como el XP se vuelve mas y mas pesado, independientemente de las florituras que le hagas, mientras que en la Gentoo instalo pruebo y desinstalo (version "~x86") teoricamente "inestable"  ya quisiera el XP esa "inestabilidad"  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kloro

 *Quote:*   

> b) es menos pesado que linux. 

 

Siempre habia pensado que Linux era menos pesado que windows, incluso que KDE 3.2 era menos pesado que windows   :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> a) tiene buenos drivers, mejores que linux, y usan el hardware más eficientemente 

 

Y eso creo que es mi problema y el xq me va a mi mas lento y a otros mas rapido gentoo, tb puede ser que no haya echo una buena configuración de kernel no?

 *Quote:*   

> la carga de programas (inicio) del XP y Gentoo se decanta por poco a favor de Gentoo, la velocidad en abrir las aplicaciones, mas claramente a favor de Gentoo... esta ultima la actualizo a menudo (#emerge sync && emerge -u world) y nunca he tenido que "formatear y reinstalar" cosa que evidentemente con el XP si ha sucedido.. conforme pasa el tiempo (no mucho) notas como el XP se vuelve mas y mas pesado, independientemente de las florituras que le hagas, mientras que en la Gentoo instalo pruebo y desinstalo (version "~x86") teoricamente "inestable" ya quisiera el XP esa "inestabilidad"

 

En windows XP si q es verdad que va mas lento contra mas cosas le pongas y instales-desinstales, aun no puedo opinar en gentoo xq aun no le e llegado a poner muchos programas y pesados, pero seguro que va = de rapido cuando tenga muchos programas instalados?

Y la estabilidad... bueno a mi mas de una vez se me ha cerrado un programa y me ha salido la ventana de KDE para enviar el error  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## voise

Jo, creo que por decir estas cosas alguien me va a echar de este foro jaja....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Siempre habia pensado que Linux era menos pesado que windows, incluso que KDE 3.2 era menos pesado que windows  
> 
> 

 

ufff que va. Mira. El kernel de Linux lo puedes recortar todo lo que quieras. Eso puede dar lugar a que un Linux ocupe menos que la memoria de un reloj de pulsera (analógico! jaja). Pero el kernel que usamos todos (mas o menos optimizado, mas o menos reducido, etc) no es mas ligero que el de windows. Piensa que para solucionar todos los problemas de windows habría que hacer mucho mas grande el kernel  :Smile: 

La interfaz gráfica de Windows está empotrada en el sistema operativo, no es una capa adicional como en linux. Eso hace que sea especialmente rápido, porque el diseño de windows incluye el diseño de la interfaz, están ligadas y eso aporta bastante velocidad a la hora de usarlo. Ad+ piensa que en linux no hay una interfaz gráfica pequeña: siempre tendrás un servidor X, un montón de clientes X, unos puertos de escucha, unos sockets... mientras que en windows eso se soluciona con llamadas directas al sistema mediante una API que podemos llamar algo así como monolítica, empotrada en el sistema.

Y encima KDE que es un monstruo... si me dices xfce o cualquier otro... pero kde... joe...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Y eso creo que es mi problema y el xq me va a mi mas lento y a otros mas rapido gentoo, tb puede ser que no haya echo una buena configuración de kernel no?
> 
> 

 

bueno, puede ser que le falten controladores que necesites. Lo del disco duro es muy raro, deberías tener una transferencia normal, pero seguro que es porque no está compilado el kernel para tu controladora.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> En windows XP si q es verdad que va mas lento contra mas cosas le pongas y instales-desinstales, aun no puedo opinar en gentoo xq aun no le e llegado a poner muchos programas y pesados, pero seguro que va = de rapido cuando tenga muchos programas instalados?
> 
> 

 

bueno, ya lo dije, windows es rápido... cuando está vacío jaja... en Linux da iwal los programas que tengas instalados. En windows no, porque si un programa mete una dll en cierto sitio windows la carga al inicio, la use o no, y eso es un fallo gordo. por eso al usar windows durante mucho tiempo sin formatear se va haciendo más pesado. Linux no tiene esa filosofía, las librerías se cargan cuando se usan y descargan cuando se necesite. Así que por muchos programas que instales no vas a ver el rendimiento mermado. 

Ojo, digo --instales--. Si metes un montón de servidores y demonios pues obviamente estarán ahi siempre vivos y eso te afectará.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Y la estabilidad... bueno a mi mas de una vez se me ha cerrado un programa y me ha salido la ventana de KDE para enviar el error 
> 
> 

 

claro. las aplicaciones se pueden colgar iwal. Pero ¿a que nunca has tenido que reiniciar el ordenador por ello?

enga, un saludo y perdona por todo el rollo que te he metío jajaja

----------

## jza

 *voise wrote:*   

> mmm me temo que esto no es asi
> 
> . . . 

 

Tienes razon, lo que queria decir es que si tienes varios instantes de un programa, windows tipicamente utiliza varios threads (por eso si muere un instante se mueren todos) mientras linux tipicamented utiliza processos separados.  

Perdone, mi espanol no es muy bueno  :Smile: 

----------

## voise

 *jza wrote:*   

>  *voise wrote:*   mmm me temo que esto no es asi
> 
> . . .  
> 
> Tienes razon, lo que queria decir es que si tienes varios instantes de un programa, windows tipicamente utiliza varios threads (por eso si muere un instante se mueren todos) mientras linux tipicamented utiliza processos separados. 

 

Efectivamente, tienes toda la razón  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Perdone, mi espanol no es muy bueno 

 

Es casi perfecto!

Un saludo

----------

